# Your Thoughts on Tarragona, Spain



## kpitch (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello Tuggers,

We will be spending some time in Spain next year before the Mediterranean Cruise, and booked into a resort in Tarragona.  Has anyone spent time here and if so, what were your thoughts about the area and its proximity to Barcelona?

Thanks in advance,

Kathy


----------



## alfie (Oct 25, 2009)

*Tarragona*

We were there a couple of years ago and really enjoyed the area.  The coast along the Med is quite beautiful, with many super beaches.  We had a car so drove across Spain to Barcelona and stayed in a timeshare south of Tarragona in Salou.  I imagine that you will be leaving on your cruise from Barcelona.  There is an electric train running up and down the coast, so if you want to visit the Barcelona, Salou area it is an easy ride.  There are a lot of Roman ruins and Gaudi's work throughout the area, including the beautiful monastery at Pobet.  Shopping is great, and the food is excellent, with fixed menu and lower prices being the norm.  All depends on the time of year and your age.  The real action starts about 8pm when people tend to start strolling the town squares for a snack of tapas, then supper around 10.  The area is not overly expensive.  There are quite a few German and British tourists who own full time condos in the little towns from Barcelona to Valencia.  I am sure that you will enjoy your stay.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2009)

Kathy, do you already have a place booked? We will be at Cabrils (Tarragona) the week before the TUG Med cruise. I will watch this thread with interest. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## kpitch (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information.  We were worried that our exchange to the Tarragona region was a mistake, but I'm relieved to hear positive comments.   

Jim, we have exchanged the week before the cruise at the Gruphotel Novelty.  From the description and reviews (not TUG), it appears to be in walking distance to restaurants and attractions in Salou, yet close to the beaches.  Without TUG reviews, I was worried that we exchanged into a tourist trap area and would miss out on experiencing the countryside.  I've become so dependant on reading TUG reviews before making an exchange, but wanted to grab one while it was available.  

Our plans did not include renting a car, does anyone know if that is a must, or can we see the area by train/taxi?

Thanks so much for the information.

Kathy


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2009)

Kathy, We'll be sort of close. We've booked a 1br at Somni de Cambrils 6-5/12-10. I wasn't able to find any recent reviews, but we're pretty flexible and won't be there to hang at the resort anyway. Looks like the train is 300 mt. away and we may rent a car for a few days if needed. Looking forward to the trip and meeting a bunch of adventurous TUGgers.

Jim Ricks


----------

